# Let's Laugh at Bad Final Fantasy IV Art From Nintendo Power!



## Imperial Impact (Sep 18, 2009)

I remembered the godawful art from Nintendo Power. I thought it was bad, but then I looked it up!
Taken from here.






Not terrible but as you can see once he becomes a Paladin...





His pants are gone!





You can actually see Kain's balls if you look hard enough.





I can't even imagine how they devised this from the game's art.





This is just awkward.





This is probably the least worst one but it is still Gilbert.





This is a man.





Just look at his thighs. And his boner.





I guess this isn't so bad. Except for the fact that he is clearly playing pocket pool.





I don't even fucking know.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 18, 2009)

This is scary. And FFIV was such a good game too.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh man, they're like the early Megaman covers.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> This is just awkward.



There is clearly a vagina in there somewhere. I'm gay and I even see it.


----------



## Empa (Sep 18, 2009)

Bahahahaha omg


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> This is scary. And FFIV was such a good game too.


 Scarmiglione x Rydia.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh come on! It was the early 90's! They didn't have FurAffinity and DeviantArt back then to look at and say "ok, as long as we draw _a little_ better than these guys we should be good".


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Just look at his thighs.



That's some Rob Liefeld shit right there.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 19, 2009)

My God, that's worse than modern Nomura art! :O


----------



## Kattywampus (Sep 19, 2009)

I like how Rosa comes with a spoiler.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, how old are these?


----------



## Aurali (Sep 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Scarmiglione x Rydia.



why would you do this to me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> why would you do this to me.









Kuekuatsheu said:


> Wow, how old are these?


Like 19 years ago?

The same artist who made these also made some really cool zelda artwork.


CinnamonApples said:


> My God, that's worse than modern Nomura art! :O


Who?


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You can actually see Kain's balls if you look hard enough.



Isn't THIS Kain?







Perverted Impact said:


> Who?


Tetsuya Nomura, the character designer for Final Fantasy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

Holy shit, someone knows Rob Liefeld!

You know, funny thing is, even hyper musclefurs look a lot better than Liefeld-ian art. Wanna see how furries would look like if drawn by Rob Liefeld? Go search The Others.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Isn't THIS Kain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The zipper fetish dude?

Also, Kain's armor isn't black/purple.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 19, 2009)

LMAO! Wow, this is really really bad. And this is my favorite FF. How could they do that to poor Palom and Porom?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Holy shit, someone knows Rob Liefeld!
> 
> You know, funny thing is, even hyper musclefurs look a lot better than Liefeld-ian art. Wanna see how furries would look like if drawn by Rob Liefeld? Go search The Others.


 No one gives a shit about that fucker.


----------



## RamboFox (Sep 19, 2009)

The artist is most notable for the thighs of the characters that he/she draws :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, Katsuya Terada drew all of this shit.

He defined himself as a "rakugaki" artist, more of a philosophy than a style of drawing, in which one draws a little everywhere, all the time, without thinking too much, on notebooks etc.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 20, 2009)

(Too big to post image)

 This is the REAL artist behind FFiv.  Yoshitaka Amano, and the reason why I became an illustrator.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> (Too big to post image)
> 
> This is the REAL artist behind FFiv. Yoshitaka Amano, and the reason why I became an illustrator.


 Dude, I didn't say Amano wasn't the true ff4's artist.

What I did say is Katsuya Terada is the artist for nintendo power.

Also, Amano's artwork is crap


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Also, Amano's artwork is crap



Blasphemy! Don't make me get into a nerd rage over your _opinion_!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Blasphemy! Don't make me get into a nerd rage over your _opinion_!


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 20, 2009)

lol, I like the way Amano drew some of the characters, but others... not so much. Like Celes. She looks bad ass.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

Nintendo Power has had some decent illustrations in it over the years (back when I read it, I mean. You know, in the '90s), but they're kind of few and far between. ):



Perverted Impact said:


>



The character design may be ridiculous, but the artwork is still fucking amazing and you can suck my dick


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The character design *IS* ridiculous, but the artwork is still fucking amazing and you can suck my dick


.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 20, 2009)

Someone else who actually acknowledges that Amano isn't a god and that anyone who dislikes his artwork should be boiled in acid?


I wouldn't exactly call them "Crap" though considering watercolours are difficult to learn and his Sandman artwork was way better.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I wouldn't exactly call them "Crap" though considering watercolours are difficult to learn and his Sandman artwork was way better.



I have Dream Hunters.   Beautiful book *G*


----------



## Lukar (Sep 20, 2009)

The art makes me laugh.



Perverted Impact said:


> Like 19 years ago?
> 
> The same artist who made these also made some really cool zelda artwork.
> 
> Who?



Tetsuya Nomura, I'm pretty sure you know who he is. Does alot of art for recent Square games, and directs some. He directed the Kingdom Hearts games, The World Ends With You (I think), and Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

Lukar said:


> The art makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Tetsuya Nomura, I'm pretty sure you know who he is. Does alot of art for recent Square games, and directs some. He directed the Kingdom Hearts games, The World Ends With You (I think), and Final Fantasy Versus XIII.


 Yeah, I know, It's the zipper fetish dude.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> .



You know nothing about art >:C


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 20, 2009)

Nomura has actually had several other artists working for him. I blame Japanese Fashion because that's how he bases his work. (But then again if he based it off of american fashion people would wind up walking around with NO Belts and pants at half mast.)


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Also, Kain's armor isn't black/purple.


I searched "Kain Final Fantasy IV", and I got several shots of a man in black/purple armor. And this.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 21, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I searched "Kain Final Fantasy IV", and I got several shots of a man in black/purple armor. And this.


 But the GBA logo is blue not Dark blue.

And Kain's sprite is Cyan and his portrait is sky blue.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 21, 2009)

I actually thought that was Cecil. I used to think maybe they wanted him to use a spear the same way they wanted Kain to know black magic originally.


----------



## Envy (Sep 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I can't even imagine how they devised this from the game's art.



...Who si that even supposed to be?

It's been a while since I played 4, but I think I'd remember an overweight female with puppydog ears and a yellow cape. And it's bugging me now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 21, 2009)

Envy said:


> ...Who si that even supposed to be?
> 
> It's been a while since I played 4, but I think I'd remember an overweight female with puppydog ears and a yellow cape. And it's bugging me now.


 It's Rydia.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 21, 2009)

Rydia looks more like a bad Nausicaa cosplayer.


----------



## Envy (Sep 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's Rydia.



What.

That's not even remotely... Buh... What? 


You broke my mind


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You know nothing about art >:C


Drek M. Atrocious.


David M. Awesome said:


> but the artwork is still fucking amazing and you can suck my dick


 Again with the dick sucking?

Didn't know you like clowns.


----------



## gotorightway123 (Sep 23, 2009)

You know, funny thing is, even hyper musclefurs look a lot better than Liefeld-ian art. Wanna see how furries would look like if drawn by Rob Liefeld? Go search The Others.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2009)

gotorightway123 said:


> You know, funny thing is, even hyper musclefurs look a lot better than Liefeld-ian art. Wanna see how furries would look like if drawn by Rob Liefeld? Go search The Others.


 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You know, funny thing is, even hyper musclefurs look a lot better than Liefeld-ian art. Wanna see how furries would look like if drawn by Rob Liefeld? Go search The Others.


 .


----------



## Aden (Sep 23, 2009)

gotorightway123 said:


> You know, funny thing is, even hyper musclefurs look a lot better than Liefeld-ian art. Wanna see how furries would look like if drawn by Rob Liefeld? Go search The Others.



Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Again with the dick sucking?
> 
> Didn't know you like clowns.



Considering that Kefka is only my favourite villain of all time :T


----------



## Lillica (Sep 23, 2009)

OMFG classic.  I'm almost done emulating that game! Ingame art is not even on the same PLANET.  But I totally remember that spread in Nintendo power.  NOSTALGIA!


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't even fucking know.



AUGH

AAAAAUGH

AAAUUUUGGGGH, OH GOD, I'LL NEVER SLEEP AGAIN.


----------



## sakket (Sep 25, 2009)

i was really never fond of square's frontman artist guy. the designs in the first post aren't my least favorite of his works though.

it always seems like hes trying to do the castlevania art style (when it was good, not this newfangled dawn of sorrow bullshit) but he cant see well enough and refuses to wear glasses.
granted his work does grow on you after a long while..


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2009)

sakket said:


> i was really never fond of square's frontman artist guy. the designs in the first post aren't my least favorite of his works though.
> 
> it always seems like_ hes trying to do the castlevania art style_ (when it was good, not this newfangled dawn of sorrow bullshit) but he cant see well enough and refuses to wear glasses.
> granted his work does grow on you after a long while..


 What?


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh god... I remember that artwork.  I even HAVE that issue of Nintendo Power....  XD   I totally agree how dreadful it is.


----------

